# 2017 Hatchback Roof Rack Help



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The hatch has only been out there for.....I think about six months.
Too soon for the aftermarket to kick in.

Probably another six months before these type add ons start showing up.

Rob


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi there!
I have been doing some research, as roof racks are a "MUST" on my cars, and was really surprised for Thule's answer:
_"Thank you for contacting Thule Customer Service.

Unfortunately after extensive testing by our engineers, this car is deemed a no fit due to the fact that there is no safe place to attach the rack to the roofline of the vehicle. 
Best Wishes,

Chris
Thule__ Customer Service Team"
_
Said this, I started trying some options with a Thule dealer, and we managed to get installed the roof racks with the Foot kit of the Gen 1 Cruze. What was modified, are the rubber bases of the rear part, that we had to find others...(will post number when I take them out).

Haven't loaded anything yet (I have windsurf equipment) but they seem pretty solid...altough I'm afarid the roof isn´t as hard as my VW Jetta was...hope I don't get any dents..._

_


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

No roof rack mount would be a deal breaker for me. The factory roof rack mounts on my '03 Mazda P5 hold 175 pounds and I use a shop made frame attached to them to haul sheet goods and lumber for my woodworking. Thule also doesn't list a kit for the 2017 Civic hatchback yet, but the salesman I've worked with on my last two is pretty sure the parts for either the Fit or the Civic sedan will fit as they are the same parts. At least Yakima states they are working on a Civic and Cruze hatch roof rack. I have a year for things to work out. As long as the P5 is running like it always has, I may not replace it then.


----------



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

I had contacted Yakima, they said they hadn't begun designing one for the hatchback yet. That was one of the things I wanted to put on my hatch as soon as I got it. I like to be able to take my bikes places


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Pit_69 said:


> Hi there!
> I have been doing some research, as roof racks are a "MUST" on my cars, and was really surprised for Thule's answer:
> _"Thank you for contacting Thule Customer Service.
> 
> ...


Thule said it was unsafe to mount the rack... so you did it anyway?


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Wasn't my answer clear? Yes, I did, because I needed too, so far nothing happened. Sometimes a little bit of going "out of the box" can give you solutions. That's why forums are here for also. Nobody tried something that Chevy dealers told it was impossible? (or any other brand).
It's a really new vehicle, and maybe I got a lazy Thule Customer Service guy...who knows?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Pictures of the install?


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah, i will post pictures as soon as i can!

I think it´s kinda non-sense building a car without the option to get roof racks...could imagine in a very economic chinese one...but chevy cruze? I had a talk with a USA Chvey Customer Service, and their answer was "It´s a small car, small cars cant have roof racks, You have the option of changing your car" I was shocked.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Pit_69 said:


> I had a talk with a USA Chvey Customer Service, and their answer was "It´s a small car, small cars cant have roof racks, You have the option of changing your car" I was shocked.


Yeah, and bumblebees are aerodynamically unable to fly. I've had a roof rack on the last five compacts I've owned. What a twit.


----------



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

I like how they say it's unsafe or that they don't make one for the hatchback, but I've seen them made for the sedans.....it's the same car...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Mikeselky85 said:


> I like how they say it's unsafe or that they don't make one for the hatchback, but I've seen them made for the sedans.....it's the same car...


It's not the same car. One is made in Lordstown with steel and bolts, one is made in Mexico with salsa and tequila.

Or something like that.

My hatch is holding up fine.


----------



## aaw (Jun 1, 2017)

I've have the same issue got nowhere with Thule but Auto anything suggested Yakima- Round Bar Base Rack system Part # 8000146/8006137/8006126/8000408/8003536 _(2nd Gen) for my kayak.


----------

